#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden II

## ISA studentenvereniging

Heb jij al een stukje geproefd van de grammatica van de Arabische taal en wil je meer diepgang? Wil jij meer grammaticaregels beheersen om zo de taal van de Quran te kunnen ontleden? De cursus Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden II is daar een mooie gelegenheid voor. In deze cursus zul je in sha Allah dieper ingaan op de woord- en zinsopbouw en bovendien breid je ook jouw kennis van grammatica uit. Deze cursus bestaat uit 12 lessen, n keer per week, op de Vrije Universiteit.

Meld je aan via: https://www.svisa.nl/arabisch/

----------

